# Best tool for tearing up nailed down wood floor?



## kayn_os

http://www.roofersworld.com/redripper.htm

This works awesome. Same idea as the other shingle rippers but this one is smooth on the back and slides well under the edges of the flooring.


----------



## frankster

kayn_os said:


> http://www.roofersworld.com/redripper.htm
> 
> This works awesome. Same idea as the other shingle rippers but this one is smooth on the back and slides well under the edges of the flooring.


 
Yeah, that looks like it would do a good job as well.


----------



## the big 12 inch

A Mexican or 2 works for me!!:thumbup:


----------



## frankster

frankster said:


> I do plan on cutting in 2' - 3' sections as not to fight the but joints. Im makeing the owner move out for a few days. She has a motor home and places to go so workes out well for me. I did purchase a couple tools today to add to my arsenal of stuff Ill use once a year lol. Picked up a metal bar about 5' and roof shingle remover about the same length. Tearing off 30 square of roofing (2 layers) in two weeks. Busy, busy, busy. Thanks all for the suggestions.


 
Well the orange burkbar I purchased in the photo was a wood floor killen machine. I dont think I hardly broke a sweat useing it either.


----------



## KG007

*Couple of cheap 18 year old kids*

Much easier on my back and hands to use a couple of 18 year old kids who want to make $8/hour.


----------



## roofersworld

Kayn - this is the first time I have heard of someone use the Red Ripper for floor removal. It is great to hear different stories from users of how they use this tear-off tool. We have recently launched the Little Red Ripper which is featured as the ultimate demolition tool. 

Use the Little Red for various applications including siding removal, tile removal, ripping carpet, roof tear off, and unlimited home renovations. This tear off tool is ideal for reaching into tight areas and around sensitive areas. Save time by removing nails, screw and staples simultaneously. This light-weight, all-steel hand tool will deliver maximum power with little effort.


----------



## Greg Di

greg24k said:


> The best demo-bar cannot go wrong with this one :thumbsup:


I second this.

You cannot remove flooring faster with anything else. You will actually need two people just to move the debris out of the way while one guy is on the Gutster.

It goes THAT fast.


----------



## roofersworld

*Advice for Removing Old Floor*



kayn_os said:


> The Roofers World Red Ripper works awesome. Same idea as the other shingle rippers but this one is smooth on the back and slides well under the edges of the flooring.


Mark Clement of This Old House wrote about using the Red Ripper for removing old floor._“This inexpensive but made-for-the-roof- rugged tool has the best angle of attack for piercing into the work. And unlike a regular shovel or other roof removal tools I’ve used doing this, Red Ripper has the best “fetch.”_Read more at Old House Web Blog "Removing an Old Floor"


----------

